
Ask HN: Solo founder but have a team of 4 people, Will YC accept? - testbirdview
I&#x27;ve been working on an idea and developing an MVP. I was never able to find someone with the same level of dedication and enthusiasm as me.
So, I have hired ~4 people (sales, engineering) to help in areas where I&#x27;m myself not good. I&#x27;ve offered time-bound equity to these employees (Work for &#x27;X&#x27; years with me and get &#x27;Y&#x27;% equity).<p>I&#x27;m looking forward to applying to the next batch of YC. But, have heard it strongly insists upon having multiple co-founders.<p>What are the chances of my idea getting accepted in YC batch? I&#x27;ll have a good enough team and MVP ready but not co-founders.
======
Lordarminius
Address a large or growing market, solve a big problem, show traction (or
profits, preferably), have a team behind you and yc will fund you regardless
of the number of founders.

------
slap_shot
YC only deems somebody with at least 10% of equity as a founder (but hopefully
that's not how YOU are defining your co-founders...).

YC has accepted single founder teams (I personally know a non-technical solo
founder that went through YC) but it is very difficult.

------
gus_massa
The 4 persons in the team are full time employees, partial time or
freelancers? Are they getting paid in money too?

Do you have users/customers?

You can try contacting the YC team by email: info@ycombinator.com

------
kraitis
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygr3qcERyRM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygr3qcERyRM)

------
charleshan
You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.

YC has always recommended having cofounder(s) but that shouldn't hold you
back. That is even if you didn't have a team of 4 people.

If I can remember correctly, Ryan Hoover from Product Hunt went through YC as
a solo founder.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaqUUAYi_Yo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaqUUAYi_Yo)

